# 2012 Baja Designs Double Strykr, Mech. Mount & Strykr SL First Impressions



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Last weekend, I had the opportunity ride the new Baja Designs Double Strykr with the new mechanical mount and the new Strykr SL on the helment. "WOW!!!"

I have been night riding for about 11 years now and have riden with... a standard flashlight, Niterider Trailrat, Digital Evolution, Blowtorch, Pro 700, Light & Motion Seca 700 and a few others over the years. Last year, I picked up a BD Strykr and Strykr Pro and felt that it was the best light set up that I had ever used. But they have really raised the bar with the 2012 lights!

The new mechanical mount is super solid, lightweight, centers the light over the wheel, is easy on and off and it takes up less room on the handlebar. Like all of the other Strykr lights and accessories, it is compatible with all of the light models. They have hit a real home run with their new mount, IMHO.

The Double Strykr on the handlebars throws out so much light that it is like having the Sun on my handlebars! My ride started on the road, then to double track on my way to some sweet single-track. On the road, I just ran it on the low setting and I was amazed how far up the road that I could see. This thing really punches way out there. I bumped it up to the Med setting when I hit the single-track and it lite up the trails very well. I could see the bumps and upcoming turns very well. When I hit a long, fast, technical downhill singletrack section, I bumped it up to high and it like BOOM! I was flying down that section fastest than ever before on a night ride. I think they should re-name the low, med and high setting... to Boom, Super Boom, and OMG BOOM!

I also ran the new Strykr SL on my helmet. It is not only brighter, but also seem to throw a much larger beam pattern. The combo or running both lights felt like I was cheating a bit out there.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

mcoplea said:


> Last weekend, I had the opportunity ride the new Baja Designs Double Strykr with the new mechanical mount and the new Strykr SL on the helment. "WOW!!!"
> 
> I have been night riding for about 11 years now and have riden with... a standard flashlight, Niterider Trailrat, Digital Evolution, Blowtorch, Pro 700, Light & Motion Seca 700 and a few others over the years. Last year, I picked up a BD Strykr and Strykr Pro and felt that it was the best light set up that I had ever used. But they have really raised the bar with the 2012 lights!
> 
> ...


That's funny, I started night riding career with an old sealed-lead acid Trail Rat. Hard to believe we actually survived those rides...you know, now that I think about it...I do tend to crash much less than I used to. Perhaps these modern light systems have something to do with that...

Marty I agree with you that the light settings on the Double Stryk should be Boom, Super Boom, and OMG Boom - I am pretty sure that would be appropriate.

If anyone has questions about the new Baja Designs Double Stryk, Strykr II, or Strykr SL, let me know. All of our 2012 systems are currently in stock. I will be leaving to battle test these new lights at the 24hrs of Colorado Springs next week and the ever brutal 24hrs of Moab the following week. We will be selling lights and renting the new systems as well. Email [email protected] to reserve a system or systems for your team.

Shannon


----------



## bik_ryder (May 12, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup: A few questions:

Do you have any beam shot pictures that you could post up? 

Sir Shannon: Do all of the 2012 lights come with the new mount? What is the burn time on the new Double Stryker and the price?


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

bik_ryder said:


> Nice :thumbsup: A few questions:
> 
> Do you have any beam shot pictures that you could post up?
> 
> Sir Shannon: Do all of the 2012 lights come with the new mount? What is the burn time on the new Double Stryker and the price?


I do not have any pictures, but I will try to take some on my next ride and post them up.

This thread has some good info and details on the 2012 BD lineup... http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/2012-baja-designs-lineup-737523.html


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

bik_ryder said:


> Nice :thumbsup: A few questions:
> 
> Do you have any beam shot pictures that you could post up?
> 
> Sir Shannon: Do all of the 2012 lights come with the new mount? What is the burn time on the new Double Stryker and the price?


Sir Shannon...hmmm...I like the sound of that...

Anyway, the only system that comes stock with the new mount is the Double Stryk which retails for $449.95 and is currently in stock. The new mount is available and retails for $34.95, not an inexpensive mount but it is soooooo sweeeeet! We didn't want to raise the price on the other systems so they come with the same mounts. The SKU for the Double Stryk system is 63-0008 and the new mount is SKU 63-0050.

Hopefully that helps, let me know what other questions you may have.

Shannon


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

hey

im confused so with the lights there is no battery pack included

if there isnt what size battery can they handle amount of voltage extra

seen there extra batteries available but do sent tell me what voltage extra


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

bardynt said:


> hey
> 
> im confused so with the lights there is no battery pack included
> 
> ...


The lights include everything needed (light head,battery,mount,charger and carrying case) i know the site is not very clear as to what is included but you do not need anything else. Good luck


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

bardynt said:


> hey
> 
> im confused so with the lights there is no battery pack included
> 
> ...


Hi Bardynt,

Just curious as to what led you to believe our systems don't come with the necessary battery. :skep: Do we need to change something in our website or somewhere to make that clearer? Let me know what made you think that so I can make sure that sort of thing doesn't happen.

Thank you,

Shannon


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

Shannon,

Can i make a suggestion to clear things up on your website...
1) more pictures of the lights
2) mention life time warranty on the description. This is a HUGE + for making ME want to buy your light system. Most manufacturer warranty can't touch yours so make people aware of that. Not all potential customer will follow your thread and know that your warranty is the BOMB


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Shannon, time for some tough love, brother - love your products, but your website is terrible. I can completely understand why bardynt is confused. Contrast the info BD had published on the Strykr in 2009:

bajadesigns.com - Strykr

Now compare with the relatively spartan information on the new Strykr II:

https://www.bajadesigns.com/NET/P-630080/Strykr,+Ii+Kit

No mention of what is in the kit, mounts, LED specs, warranty, batteries, trade-in/trade-up program, etc. At the bottom of the page is the new offset bar mount, but no picture and it's not included in the Accessories section. Within the Accessories section are links to the OLD Strykr and Strykr Pro, not the new models. Even your ad here on mtbr forum has a picture and description of the OLD Strykr.

You guys have great products, now it's time to market them effectively. You want ideas on how to market better? Go out and look at your competitor's websites. Now do it better than them. Any decent web designer could have a field day with your site.


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

hey

yep also if im going to spend 1/3 the price of my mountain bike on a light i want to know its a good light and also the voltage of batteries clearly listed

i don't mind having a slightly heavier battery esp if its going to last longer like 14.8v with 5000mah battery

i race rc so have spare batteries like this laying around and i know the value of having good quality battery will last longer


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

*More Info*

Hello Baja Designs - I am in the market for a new light but cannot consider your products because of lack of information - I hope you guys can come up with more meaningful information.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

juergenor said:


> Hello Baja Designs - I am in the market for a new light but cannot consider your products because of lack of information - I hope you guys can come up with more meaningful information.


Hopefully you will find this of use until then:

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/2012-baja-designs-lineup-737523.html


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am interested in getting the Double Strykr. Three EBay sellers are listing it at $405: shopspeedhouse, socalperformancesource, and fullspectrumperformance.

Would these have full warranty support?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bik_ryder (May 12, 2009)

betweenrides said:


> Shannon, time for some tough love, brother - love your products, but your website is terrible. I can completely understand why bardynt is confused. Contrast the info BD had published on the Strykr in 2009:
> 
> bajadesigns.com - Strykr
> 
> ...


I agree.

I too love the BD products, but the website does leave a lot to be desired. The FB page & MTBR forms have a ton more info than the website. Most of your potential customers will not be looking on those sites for info on your products. An upgraded website with more useful info and pictures will do a LOT to increase your business. Crack the whip on your "webguy"!


----------



## mgv101 (Sep 6, 2010)

bik_ryder said:


> I agree.
> 
> I too love the BD products, but the website does leave a lot to be desired. The FB page & MTBR forms have a ton more info than the website. Most of your potential customers will not be looking on those sites for info on your products. An upgraded website with more useful info and pictures will do a LOT to increase your business. Crack the whip on your "webguy"!


Yeah, I totally agree too!

Anyway, I crash a lot and the lights that I use are beginning to sustain quite some damage already. I will most likely get the double strykr once I destroy my current lights as the offerings from baja designs looks the most crash worthy out of all.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

hernan1304 said:


> I am interested in getting the Double Strykr. Three EBay sellers are listing it at $405: shopspeedhouse, socalperformancesource, and fullspectrumperformance.
> 
> Would these have full warranty support?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Hernan1304,

Yep, those systems would have the full warranty as long as they are brand new and being sold through legitimate retailers. The warranty is through us, not the retailer, so no worries there. Let me know what other questions you may have.

My email is [email protected], if you'd like to ask anything directly.

Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

bik_ryder said:


> I agree.
> 
> I too love the BD products, but the website does leave a lot to be desired. The FB page & MTBR forms have a ton more info than the website. Most of your potential customers will not be looking on those sites for info on your products. An upgraded website with more useful info and pictures will do a LOT to increase your business. Crack the whip on your "webguy"!


Oh Man! Could not possibly agree with you more! We have been steadily working on the website for MONTHS, and here recently we actually hired a couple of very talented guys to help with it.

You guys are 100% correct, we have used MTBR and of FB page to get the word out and inform everyone about our lights. We'll continue to do that because MTBR.com rocks and Facebook is fun too, but I am looking so forward to being able to send riders to our new and much more informative website. The reality is that we are really good at building lights not so much at building websites.:madman:

We/I appreciate you lads and lasses having patience enough to just ask me questions here, it will be awesome when you can just check out the web page eh? In theory the site should be up and running within a week...(I have every appendage on my body crossed for good luck on that)

Shannon


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

I was recently in the market for new lights. I read the good reviews here but when I went to the website, Baja was pretty much taken off of the list. I couldn't figure out what was what and didn't want to end up with an ATV light on my head. I ultimately went with a different brand. I'm still following this thread simply because that double light might hold promise if I decide to do some 24hour races this winter.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

mgv101 said:


> Yeah, I totally agree too!
> 
> Anyway, I crash a lot and the lights that I use are beginning to sustain quite some damage already. I will most likely get the double strykr once I destroy my current lights as the offerings from baja designs looks the most crash worthy out of all.


Hah! A fellow crasher! Well MGV101 when/if you finally destroy your current light it'll be worth $90 (dead or alive) towards a fancy new 2012 Baja Designs Double Stryk with or Trade-In program, just let me know when you are ready. If you manage to break one of our lights in a crash...well, you'll have a lot bigger problems than a broken light.

Shannon

Update: for a limited time we are going to be doing the $100 Trade-In deal again on all of our lights. The Strykr II, Strykr SL, and Double Stryk all will be eligible for for the trade-in deal. :yikes: Email me at [email protected] and I'll send you the form.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

dontheclysdale said:


> I was recently in the market for new lights. I read the good reviews here but when I went to the website, Baja was pretty much taken off of the list. I couldn't figure out what was what and didn't want to end up with an ATV light on my head. I ultimately went with a different brand. I'm still following this thread simply because that double light might hold promise if I decide to do some 24hour races this winter.


All I have to say is...website...:madman:

Let me know when you're ready to step up to the Double Stryk, Dontheclysdale - I'll make it up to you for the ummm...challenging:incazzato:...old website.

Shannon


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ok so I received one of the new mounts from Baja Designs, and thought I would do a small write up on the unit.

First impressions:
The unit is well made, and light. In the box(or bag in this case) you will receive the following items.

Upon inspection of the unit, at first I thought the entire thing was aluminum, but its not. The lower piece and the piece where the light attaches are made of some type if plastic.

Even though these are made of plastic, the material doesnt appear to be brittle, and I dont think there will ever be any issues with it, as long as you use it for its intended use.

Moving on,
The unit is also very light, weighing in at only 1.2 oz, or for the weight weenies, 34 grams.

One of the nice features of the unit, is that you can reverse the mount to get the light where you want it. Is what I mean is, you can have the threaded tightening rod either on the front side of the bar, or the rear side of the bar. You can also remove and flip the mounting plate to position the light to the right or left of the bracket as well. ( Hope that makes sense).

Overall Im happy with the mount, and the thing DOES NOT MOVE at all when riding. Now in all fairness, I have been using the lights on my road bike at the moment, an havent tried it out on the mountain bike yet, but I will shortly, and report back. As of now, like I said, i am happy with the unit, and would encourage anyone thinking about the mount, definitely grab one, you wont be sorry you did.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Some more Photos:


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

Nov, can you by chance post a picture with your Garmin mounted as well as somehow including the battery pack in the picture? I'm interested to see how big this unit is as a whole. On a sidenote, that would appear to be a LOT of light for a road bike...


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

As for the amount of light, I always ride at night, usually dont start until around 11pm, and the trails I ride on are not lit, so its pitch black. I also use my Strykr Pro on my helmet, so YEA Ive got alot of light, but then again you can never have enough.

Sometimes I use a frame bag, so if I do, then I just throw the battery in the bag, rather than attach it to the frame. The issue I have with the battery mounted where it is, is that the top tube of the frame is tapered, so if the ride is bumpy, the battery slides down the frame and becomes loose, but its not a show stopper. I have also mounted the battery on the front part of the steering tune in a vertical position. This works fairly well as the battery wont slide at all because the strap holds it in place. What would be really cool would be if they offered a mount that went under the water bottle mount, and held the battery, or a new top cap for the stem that held the battery. I may have to make one of those?


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just ordered a Double Strykr - excited to get it soon, and will report back!


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

Today was a good UPS day! Got my Double Strykr and a pair of Bar Mitts. I haven't been able to go riding yet, but in my apartment, the thing is BRIGHT (compared to my older L&M Stella 400). I took a few pictures which I thought I'd share with you all.

The batteries side-by-side pictures show the size difference between my L&M battery and the Double Strykr's battery. I used to mount my old battery under my 110mm Thomson stem. Can't do it with the Baja battery.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Double Strykr on a road bike...yeah, that should get the job done LOL. Real nice looking overall setup!

What Garmin is that?


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

skidad said:


> Double Strykr on a road bike...yeah, that should get the job done LOL. Real nice looking overall setup!
> 
> What Garmin is that?


Thanks! In my defense, it's a cyclocross bike so I do ride trails as well. 

The Garmin is an Edge 800.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Hernan1304, 

That is a super clean set up you've got going on your cross bike! I am going to put up a couple of your pictures on the Baja Designs Facebook page if you don't mind. I look forward to hearing what you think of your new Double Stryk after your first couple of rides. 

Let me know if you have any questions or ever need anything.

Shannon


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

My double shipped yesterday and will be doing double duty between the cyclocross and MTB. 
I'm looking forward to a warmer light on the trails.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Repo said:


> My double shipped yesterday and will be doing double duty between the cyclocross and MTB.
> I'm looking forward to a warmer light on the trails.


I look very forward to hearing what you think of your new Double Stryk! Are you going to post any shots? Maybe beam pattern?


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> I look very forward to hearing what you think of your new Double Stryk! Are you going to post any shots? Maybe beam pattern?


Shannon,
It's Shane in Indy. I can try I don't have a manual camera so the photo might not be very accurate but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well darn, now I need the double Strykr:madman:


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

nov0798 said:


> Well darn, now I need the double Strykr:madman:


Hey Nov0798 no need to ::madman: ...Let me think...hmmm..:idea:...I had a race special on the Double Stryk at the 12hrs of Temecula over the weekend, I will give you the same deal if you want to pick one up. Regular retail is $449.95 at the race I was selling them for $380.00. Email me if you'd like to get one, we have them in stock. ([email protected])

Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Repo said:


> Shannon,
> It's Shane in Indy. I can try I don't have a manual camera so the photo might not be very accurate but I'll see what I can do.


No worries Shane. Have you been able to get out and go riding yet??


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just took the Double Strykr for its first serious outing.

I ride a cross bike and most of my rides are on a paved, mostly dark tree-lined trail that today was covered in tons of fallen leaves and completely soaked, with sporadic rain in the middle. I imagine out in the middle of the woods you don't need much light, but in this environment I find that the light has to compete with frequent glare from cars crossing my path, occasional streetlamps (that your eyes get used to before plunging right back into pitch black), and lights from the houses lining the trail.

Here are the quick conclusions:
*1) BRIGHTNESS: *

the light was quite bright on high, useable (but not ideal) on medium, and too dim on low.
my plan when I bought the light was to run it on medium most of the time and rarely use the high setting. After trying it out, I'm not sure that plan will make me happy. I found myself wishing that there was a fourth setting in between high and medium (about 75-80% brightness) to save battery but still get serious brightness.
of course, in a perfectly dark environment, or if the road is not wet, or covered in leaves, or if your surface of choice is more reflective, your results may vary.

*2) BEAM PATTERN:*

overall, very nice - the spot gives it a lot of throw which is great.
the flood was just a bit too wide for me. I wish it were a little more focused forward.
on my setup (in the pics above), the bar mitts cut off quite a bit of the light to the sides. I didn't find myself missing that light at all, which is why I think it would be better used pointing forward (I realize that a mountain biker might disagree though).

*3) ERGONOMICS:*

vertically, the mount is rock solid
In fact, I think I tightened the clamp too much. I could NOT adjust it up and down. I will experiment with making it a bit looser so that it can move if I want to point it a bit higher or lower at times.
I tightened the side to side adjustment of the light as far as I dared and it's still quite easy to twist the light left to right. This adjustability seems to be a 'feature' but it bothers me, because I have no reason to point the light to one side or the other (and if I ever did, it would be rare enough that I could just take the time to loosen it if needed). It could be that I'm an idiot though  - Shannon, am I missing something obvious?
the button to change the light settings requires too much pressure given that it's located on the rear right of the light: pushing it hard enough to change the setting makes the light want to twist to the left (it did a few times during my ride).

*4) HEAT MANAGEMENT:*

Ran pretty cool, but my bike computer read between 30 and 35 degrees tonight so YMMV 

*5) BATTERY LIFE:*
This is where my only real gripe with the setup lies: 

the battery life is just not long enough for me. I went out for about 1:15 tonight, using the light on high most of that time, but also consciously using medium (to save battery) for about 15 minutes throughout the ride. When I got home, the indicator was blinking red (on high), which according to the box means I had less than 5 minutes left.
this was less than the rated 1.5 hours on high (maybe the battery needs to break in a bit? I don't know if that's true of batteries of this type.)
My ideal would be a battery life, on high, of 2 to 2.5 hours. Shannon, I know I told you this before getting the light, and now I find it to be true in practice: a bigger battery would be awesome! :thumbsup:
I may have to get another battery just for peace of mind. I HATE having to worry about battery life - it takes away from enjoying the ride.

*OVERALL:*
LOVE it, on high.  On medium it's OK. Needs a battery to match!

EDIT: one thing I forgot, the flash mode is a fast burst, then dark, then fast burst, then dark - on high! That's seizure-inducing stuff... Fine for broad daylight, but probably not so good for use when it gets a bit darker. I don't think drivers would like you very much.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for a very thorough review - good stuff. On the topic of new battery life: I found that the run time on my Strykr and on several other lights tested improved in small increments over the first 3-4 charge/discharge cycles. If you have the time, you might test it out at home to give yourself more peace of mind. I did it in my basement one weekend and was able to do two complete cycles. Just make sure you run a fan on high over the unit and check heat dissipation regularly. For my Strykr, I ran the light on high for one cycle, recharged then ran it on medium for the other, which took quite a while. Happy to report my Strykr exceeded runtime claims by BD. 

Don't worry though, if you find yours doesn't, BD is one of the best companies out there for warranty policy and service.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

hernan1304 said:


> ....[*]the light was quite bright on high, useable (but not ideal) on medium, and too dim on low.
> [*]my plan when I bought the light was to run it on medium most of the time and rarely use the high setting. After trying it out, I'm not sure that plan will make me happy. I found myself wishing that there was a fourth setting in between high and medium (about pointing forward (I realize that a mountain biker might disagree though).
> [/LIST] ....
> 
> ...


*hernan*, thanks for the review. I think you're the first person to complain about output with this light. As such you are hard to please. Not a put-down, just saying. Yes, it would be nice if more of the higher output lights offered "dial in" mode choices. I don't own a D-Stryke so I can't comment about the med level beam other than to say it must be at least 600lm ( someone correct me if I'm wrong about that ). That should be more than enough for road riding.

In the last couple weeks I switched between a Bikeray III and a MS808E for road duties.
Each light has it's strong points. The 808E with longer throw and the BRIII with it's excellent wider beam. Now as far as wide beams go for road use; I wouldn't have thought ( until recently ) that having a wider beam on the road made much difference but I joyfully conclude that I was very wrong about that. The beam pattern of the Bikeray III while not as much of a thrower is very nice to have especially when you start down roads that are curving. Anyway, without going on too much about it I would think the wide/long throw beam of the D-Stryke ( in medium mode ) would be awesome. Then again you own the light and I don't.

I wouldn't worry too much about the battery indicators. You are riding in cold weather and as such cold weather has an effect on the internal resistance of Li-ion batteries. This tends to throw off the voltage ( run time ) indicators.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Hey Nov0798 no need to ::madman: ...Let me think...hmmm..:idea:...I had a race special on the Double Stryk at the 12hrs of Temecula over the weekend, I will give you the same deal if you want to pick one up. Regular retail is $449.95 at the race I was selling them for $380.00. Email me if you'd like to get one, we have them in stock. ([email protected])
> 
> Shannon


Geez, what do I do with the fairly new light I have now?

Hernan
In reference to this


> I tightened the side to side adjustment of the light as far as I dared and it's still quite easy to twist the light left to right. This adjustability seems to be a 'feature' but it bothers me, because I have no reason to point the light to one side or the other (and if I ever did, it would be rare enough that I could just take the time to loosen it if needed). It could be that I'm an idiot though - Shannon, am I missing something obvious?


I use the light on my road bike as well as my MTB. I use the side to side feature when approaching other riders. I simply just turn the light a little to the side so it doesnt blind them. Works pretty good! Plus sometimes if you are in a long corner lets say, you can point the beam in the direction of the corner so its not just pointing straight ahead all the time. Hope this helps you out.

As for battery run time. I let my batteries sit on charge the first few times for more than 24 hours. I know the light on the charger was green, but I have been able to consistently get 3+ hours out of my lights on high the entire time. Granted I run the single led Strykr, and Strykr+, so maybe this has something to do with it.

I do wish that they had a "remote" if you will to switch back and forth between the modes maybe a lighter switch to switch between modes that could be mounted in another location. Overall though, Ive become used to it so I dont really even notice it anymore.

I still love my lights though:thumbsup:


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I think hernan has a point though - I run a twin XM-L DIY light similar to the Double Styker and if I set it up so that the 3 light levels are evenly spaced in terms of output ie. L1, L3 and L5 (sounds similar to the Double), the medium setting just isn't quite enough. However, if I set it to L1, L4 and L5, there's not as much of a difference between medium and high, but medium is far more useful and what I use most of the time. That also gives it an awesome runtime.

I don't have a Double Stryker to hand to do some current tests on, but most lights that I've seen tend to try and evenly space the light output of the modes, even if that makes them less than ideal.

As for battery size, I'm guessing that BD are keeping the battery the same between all models to keep costs down, but a twin XM-L really needs a 6 cell battery if you want to get anything approaching decent run time out of it.


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

I washed my bike earlier and decided to step out to a couple of quiet spots and shoot these on my iPhone (sorry about the shaky cam work, was balancing the bike and shooting with my left hand). The videos should be switchable to HD for more detail.

Sorry I can't respond fully to comments at the moment (my wife is going to kill me if we don't get dinner soon). I should clarify though that I am not unhappy with the output of the light - on high, it's great! But the battery life makes it difficult to run on high all the time (which is what I want to do! a 900 lumen light just isn't the same as an 1800 lumen one  ).

Baja Designs Double Strykr test 1 - YouTube

Baja Designs Double Strykr test 2 - YouTube

Baja Designs Double Strykr test 3 - YouTube

Baja Designs Double Strykr test 4 - YouTube

Baja Designs Double Strykr test 5 - YouTube


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

nov0798 said:


> Geez, what do I do with the fairly new light I have now?
> 
> Hernan
> In reference to this
> ...


That turning the light head to the side for oncoming bikes/vehicles is a great idea on the road. We design the side to side ability into our mounts so that they can fit various sweep bars, be mounted sideways, and be generally used for situations that we haven't visualized. That being said I know that the mount isn't perfect, and just like the changes we've made with the Strykr series systems and the new mount, we hear what you guys are saying. The Strykr SL and the new QR mount are the best examples of that.

Keep on talkin' and we'll keep listening!:shocked:

Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

hernan1304 said:


> I washed my bike earlier and decided to step out to a couple of quiet spots and shoot these on my iPhone (sorry about the shaky cam work, was balancing the bike and shooting with my left hand). The videos should be switchable to HD for more detail.
> 
> Sorry I can't respond fully to comments at the moment (my wife is going to kill me if we don't get dinner soon). I should clarify though that I am not unhappy with the output of the light - on high, it's great! But the battery life makes it difficult to run on high all the time (which is what I want to do! a 900 lumen light just isn't the same as an 1800 lumen one  ).
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff Hernan!! I am thinking maybe we should have a High, Medium High, Medium, and Low setting at least on our dual beam systems - I think the LED technology when it comes to brightness and color are so good that we really need to focus more on the other aspects of the light system and perfect those. (ie; reflectors/pattern, burn-time, etc.) We are very open to suggestions you guys make. We realize that aren't quite perfect just yet...:aureola:

Shannon


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> We design the side to side ability into our mounts so that they can fit various sweep bars, be mounted sideways, and be generally used for situations that we haven't visualized.
> 
> I am thinking maybe we should have a High, Medium High, Medium, and Low setting at least on our dual beam systems


Shannon, thanks for the responses! With the mount, it would be nice to have the ability to lock the light in place (side to side) if desired - no complaints on having the adjustability if needed.

As for brightness settings, is it possible to modify my light to have a medium-high mode? I would really like to have that option!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

hernan1304 said:


> Shannon, thanks for the responses! With the mount, it would be nice to have the ability to lock the light in place (side to side) if desired - no complaints on having the adjustability if needed.
> 
> As for brightness settings, is it possible to modify my light to have a medium-high mode? I would really like to have that option!


On the mount...we'll work on that one. Adaptation is the key to survival right?

On your Double Stryk...ummm...nope:nonod: not at this juncture. If it makes you feel better - or possibly worse - you are the first guy that has mentioned it. I do think your suggestion bears a lot of merit though. We are working on something like that for the military version of the Strykr SL, some of the things we learn from that project will find their way onto next year's bike and moto lights. (Good thing we have a Trade-Up Program for Baja Designs light owners, eh?) In the meantime you have a very serious light that pumps out 150 Lux (very few systems can claim that - particularly not at the $450 price point), has a life time warranty on all of the electronics, is fully submersible, and on and on. - The 2012 Double Stryk rocks. Double Stryks won the EnduroCross in Las Vegas this weekend - the guy didn't even have a big light on his motorcycle, he had two Double Stryks on his helmet, one aimed low, one aimed high. He got the holeshot and dusted everyone in the Baja Designs Night Race, it proved a couple of things; 1) the Double Stryk does in fact rock, and 2) Helmet systems when done right can win off-road races. I am very excited about that. :cornut:

I REALLY liked those videos! I watched some video of a dude in the Pisgah National Forest (got lost there on a ride with my wife for 14hrs once, we ended up drinking out of streams and eating the berries we found growing alongside the trail - but that's a different story.) Anyway...he had some light that I very seriously hope looked better in real life than it did on video.

Well thanks again for sharing everything! 

Link: 2011 Endurocross Las Vegas "Night Riding" - YouTube

Here's a link for a guy that posted a sidewaysut: video of the night race Saturday night in Vegas. If you watch you'll see that the leader is only running helmet systems, those are the Double Stryk systems - there is no difference between them and the bike light.


----------



## spec306 (Sep 30, 2007)

Shannon-

I agree with the other comments on the mount and needing the light fixed. Once I get it lined up and locked down I don't want that thing to move at all.

I'm going to try using an external tooth lock washer to get mine to stay put. Perhaps you can change the design so the threaded collar in the light does not move or just throw in a lock washer in the box.


----------



## bik_ryder (May 12, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> *hernan*, thanks for the review. I think you're the first person to complain about output with this light. As such you are hard to please. Not a put-down, just saying. Yes, it would be nice if more of the higher output lights offered "dial in" mode choices. I don't own a D-Stryke so I can't comment about the med level beam other than to say it must be at least 600lm ( someone correct me if I'm wrong about that ). That should be more than enough for road riding.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about the battery indicators. You are riding in cold weather and as such cold weather has an effect on the internal resistance of Li-ion batteries. This tends to throw off the voltage ( run time ) indicators.


+1: Thanks for the review, pictures and videos. But, I think some of your comments are a bit over critical.

I too would like someone to produce a light that throws out 10,000 lumens / 900 lux, has 10 different beam pattern options, has a battery life of 25+ hours on high, an infinitely adjustable quick-release mount that will fit any imaginable mounting set up that I want, weighs 354 grams or less, has a light head the size of a dime, is bombproof with a lifetime warranty and sells for $350 or less. :thumbsup:

Baja, please get on my request ASAP and contact me when it is complete.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I used mine the other day - fan frickin' tastic mount. Rock solid and no zap straps/zip ties needed. Yipee!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

spec306 said:


> Shannon-
> 
> I agree with the other comments on the mount and needing the light fixed. Once I get it lined up and locked down I don't want that thing to move at all.
> 
> I'm going to try using an external tooth lock washer to get mine to stay put. Perhaps you can change the design so the threaded collar in the light does not move or just throw in a lock washer in the box.


One thing I do is put a drop of superglue in the tray that the toothed o-ring sits in to keep the ring from going anywhere. I haven't really had any issues with unwanted panning movement though so I can't speak to that.


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

bik_ryder said:


> +1: Thanks for the review, pictures and videos. But, I think some of your comments are a bit over critical.
> 
> I too would like someone to produce a light that throws out 10,000 lumens / 900 lux, has 10 different beam pattern options, has a battery life of 25+ hours on high, an infinitely adjustable quick-release mount that will fit any imaginable mounting set up that I want, weighs 354 grams or less, has a light head the size of a dime, is bombproof with a lifetime warranty and sells for $350 or less. :thumbsup:
> 
> Baja, please get on my request ASAP and contact me when it is complete.


Critical is not the same as over-critical. Tried as hard as I could to be balanced and not over-critical, and your ridicule is off the mark.

Remember that I bought the light, and intend to keep it and run it for a long time. That doesn't have to mean it's perfect. Forums help me in making my decisions (in fact, I wouldn't have found Baja Designs without the MTBR forums), and I think it's useful to point out the good and bad about products so a) people can make their own decisions, and b) manufacturers can evaluate customer response and adjust future products accordingly [or tell me to go f*** myself, or ignore me if they think I'm wrong ].

One more time, for your benefit: *I am extremely happy with the light on the "high" setting: i.e. I am happy with the light's ability to light up the night, i.e. I don't want "10,000 lumens / 900 lux," as you say*. I don't think I complained about output on high other than saying that I think the outer halo is a bit too wide (which I granted could be a preference thing).

A bigger battery is not a huge ask (IMO), but if it's not in the cards, it's not in the cards, and such is life. Even the 5-star MTBR review says "1.5 hour run time at high is quite short." Check it out: Baja Designs Double Stryk - 2012 Mtbr Lights Shootout | Mountain Bike Review | Page 2. Sure the answer to that can be: well, just run it on medium. But I bought a light capable of very serious output (that, again, I am happy with), and I don't want to pretend I bought half the light just so that I can get the run time I'm looking for. I want to run it on high. I don't care if you think that makes me a whiny b*tch.

The idea of a medium-high setting is an intriguing way to get around the fact that the battery *for me* is not big enough. But if I could have a bigger battery and just run the light on high for 2+ hours, that would be preferable *to me*. So, I may (once I get over the initial expense) end up buying another battery so that I can have two batteries with me on my rides.

Also, the "infinitely adjustable quick-release mount" option that I want (as you so eloquently put it) is forward, as in straight ahead. Sorry for being so demanding.

I did not complain about weight, light head size, durability, warranty or price.

In sum: the light is great, but I'm sure next year's model will be even better. The fact that I bought it after researching its competitors should give you a clue that in my opinion it's the best option on the market in the 1500-2000 lumen category.


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

I received my double late this evening. Its on the charger.I will try to get some pics this week. It's on my cross bike for now. The trails are soaked and there's more on its way, so it may be after the holiday before I can post any trail shots. 

Shannon thanks for your time. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hernan, 
I havent ever had my light move on me from side to side, is yours that loose? You can take the rubber part out of the bottom of the mount, clean it well, then reinsert. This should make it not rotate as much.

Shannon,
Couldnt you just make a Y cable and run two batteries in parallel? That should increase the run time for those that need it.


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

nov0798 said:


> Hernan,
> I havent ever had my light move on me from side to side, is yours that loose? You can take the rubber part out of the bottom of the mount, clean it well, then reinsert. This should make it not rotate as much.
> 
> Shannon,
> Couldnt you just make a Y cable and run two batteries in parallel? That should increase the run time for those that need it.


Thanks I'll try that out. I think the reason the Double is more susceptible to rotation is that the button is on the side. The solution for me is to hold the front of the light with my index finger while I press the button with my thumb (problem is that I often end up moving the light slightly when I do that). It's really not that big a deal though!

In general, I think my criticisms have been blown waaaay out of proportion in the thread. No need for Shannon to go make me a special Y adapter. If I decide to get a second battery, I'm sure I can just stop and swap it out 

Thanks again for the suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Repo said:


> I received my double late this evening. Its on the charger.I will try to get some pics this week. It's on my cross bike for now. The trails are soaked and there's more on its way, so it may be after the holiday before I can post any trail shots.
> 
> Shannon thanks for your time. I'll keep you updated.


:cornut: I look forward to seeing some trail shots.


----------



## bik_ryder (May 12, 2009)

hernan1304 said:


> Critical is not the same as over-critical. Tried as hard as I could to be balanced and not over-critical, and your ridicule is off the mark.
> 
> Remember that I bought the light, and intend to keep it and run it for a long time. That doesn't have to mean it's perfect. Forums help me in making my decisions (in fact, I wouldn't have found Baja Designs without the MTBR forums), and I think it's useful to point out the good and bad about products so a) people can make their own decisions, and b) manufacturers can evaluate customer response and adjust future products accordingly [or tell me to go f*** myself, or ignore me if they think I'm wrong ].
> 
> ...


Lighten up, Francis. - Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis - YouTube

You got to be able to take a little ribbing on a public message board. I still think you were a bit over critical. But, I do agree that constructive feedback does help manufacturers improve products.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

hernan1304 said:


> Thanks I'll try that out. I think the reason the Double is more susceptible to rotation is that the button is on the side. The solution for me is to hold the front of the light with my index finger while I press the button with my thumb (problem is that I often end up moving the light slightly when I do that). It's really not that big a deal though!
> 
> In general, I think my criticisms have been blown waaaay out of proportion in the thread. No need for Shannon to go make me a special Y adapter. If I decide to get a second battery, I'm sure I can just stop and swap it out
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestion :thumbsup:


I still love ya Hernan1304:ihih:, I appreciate the effort you put into your very in-depth and well written review. I also appreciate everyone else chiming in with their thoughts as well.

I know that nothing we make is quite perfect, probably never will be, so it is good to hear fair thoughts on how we can improve any part of one of our systems. I have been building, testing, and riding in the dark for so many years now that I probably can't always see objectively anymore. I remember racing the 1996 24hrs of Canaan on a 20" BMX bike with two Cat Eye battery powered halogen systemsut:, so when someone talks about not having enough light on the low setting of a given system that is putting out 300 or so Lumens on that setting I am instantly not very sympathetic...which isn't really a good response for me to have:madman:. The point of all that is that it's good to hear objective opinions from you guys cause I am such a crusty dude.

When I adjust the settings on my personal Double Stryk I put two fingers on the front lens and go ahead and adjust it with my thumb. It sounds like you have already figured that out. I am still stoked on that new mount though, it is sleek, secure, and functional.

A bigger battery...hmmmm...not going to happen in 2012. That honestly involves a whole lot of cost on the production side of things and realistically the cost of producing the bigger battery would more likely than not not be outweighed by sales of that battery. That being said, I routinely loan batteries out to racers that are riding solo at events and will give anyone that has one of our systems and needs a spare battery a great deal on one. One way or another we'll always take care of our riders.

Shannon:rant:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

hernan1304 said:


> .....A bigger battery is not a huge ask (IMO), but if it's not in the cards, it's not in the cards, and such is life. Even the 5-star MTBR review says "1.5 hour run time at high is quite short." Check it out: Baja Designs Double Stryk - 2012 Mtbr Lights Shootout | Mountain Bike Review | Page 2. Sure the answer to that can be: well, just run it on medium. But I bought a light capable of very serious output (that, again, I am happy with), and I don't want to pretend I bought half the light just so that I can get the run time I'm looking for. I want to run it on high.....


I think the Baja people did respond a while back and might have mentioned that a bigger battery might be in the mix for next year. It should be pointed out though that having a second battery is likely about the same thing. When the D-Stryker was designed Baja probably considered the issue of run time on high and then likely ( correctly ) figured that most people would use the middle setting most of the time and use the High for extreme situations.

With the lights I personally own I have the capability of running over 1000 lumen on the bars. However most of the time I'm happy to run my mid-level which is about 400-500 lumen. In this setting I'm lacking throw but otherwise I'm fine. At least I'm lucky enough to have a light that I can program how bright I want the mid-level. Anyway, when the situation calls for, it only takes a moment to hit high on the bars and to turn the helmet light on. When I ride road I use a different set-up, one that provides more throw on medium but less total output on high.

Lastly, you could do what I do and that is: run a torch on the bars to supplement the throw ( when needed ).


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

*A few shots on the cross*

*Here are a few shots on my cross bike.*








[/URL][/IMG]







I have only played with the light a little around the house. The spot is bright, but the flood is hard to tell in the backyard because of some ambient light. I returned a Piko to purchase this. I know their not in the same category, but I didn't like the tint of the Piko. I prefer more neutral tints. The tint is more neutral in the center of the beam and cooler in the spill. I assume its the nature of the led. I have an SST-90 that is the same way. It's all irrelevant untill I see it on the trail. It definetly heats up on high quickly which may concern some, but its a good sign of thermal transfer. I haven't ran it for more than a few minutes on high, but Francois metioned it ran the full 1.5 hours. I will report back when it dries out and I can get to the trail.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

When I run the D-Strykr on the road, I turn in down to the lowest setting and I see great. I am amazed how far down the road the beam shoots even on low. On med and high, it is so bright that the light reflection that come off the road signs blinds me. When I hit the trails, I run it on med most of the time. I bump it up to high when I hit faster or more tech sections. Battery life has not been an issue on any of my rides yet and they typically last 1.5 hrs - 2 hrs.

New mount is still working awesome. You do have to make sure that you tighten down the mounting screw enough so that it does not turn side to side.

bikryder: Thanks for the laugh, Stripes is one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Nutball (Oct 11, 2008)

*My quick and extremely long reviews*

*Short review: *best light I have owned, used, or seen on a trail

*Longer (and admittedly rambling) review:*

*Background: *I have been night riding since 2001. Over the years I have owned a couple of 10W halogen Niterider setups (Niteowl on the bar, Headtrip on the helmet,) a LumeLighting Strada HID (used primarily on the helmet), an Exposure Diablo (used exclusively on the helmet), and now the BajaDesigns Double Stryk.

I am* HEAVILY* biased towards helmet mounting vs. bar mounting. In the past, I have found that riding with a bar light alone to be very difficult when navigating rocky technical sections and switchback as my handles bars are rarely pointing in the same direction as my eyes. Most importantly, a helmet light lets my peer in to the woods to catch sight of bigfoot or whatever other scary monsters are about to eat me (I generally ride solo at night).

As an example of my bias, when I used to ride with the two 10 W halogen setup, I would even leave my bar light switched off, instead relying only on the helmet. I found the small spot on the bars to be more distracting than helpful as it was constantly swinging across the terrain as I navigated the terrain. When I upgraded my setup to the LumeLighting Strada HID, I tried both helmet and bar options. Again, I strongly preferred helmet mounting. The Strada on the bars with a 10 W halogen on my helmet was barely acceptable, but again I found that the constant swinging of the bar light was more distracting than good. This year, I added an Exposure Diablo to my arsenal and have loved it from day one. It has an excellent beam pattern for a helmet light but is too narrow (in my opinion) for a bar light. Then I purchased the Double Stryk.

*Overall: *This is the first bar light I have used that I could actually comfortably use as my only light. It generates a nice wide beam pattern that spreads enough light to the sides that I can still focus on upcoming obstacles regardless of where my front wheel is pointing. The Double Stryk alone (on medium or high) puts out plenty of light to navigate the toughest of slow speed technical terrain. My typical trails do not have any sections fast enough to outrun the Double Stryk on medium. I only use the high setting because I can, not because I have ever felt that it was necessary. My preferred setting is medium on the Double Stryk with my helmet-mounted Diablo on medium as well. This provides me with an excellent combination of flood and spot beams, and the ability to look around corners or off trail.

*Hardware: *The physical construction of the Double Stryk is excellent. It appears to be nearly bombproof and is in all likelihood the strongest part on my bike. The quick release mount is also a very solid piece of kit. However, like the other reviewer noted, I found that I had to really crank down on the thumbscrew to prevent the light from turning to the left when I pressed the buttom. This isn't a huge deal as I have learned to use wrap my index finger around the front of the light as I press the button with my thumb to prevent unwanted motion. The battery is also a nice hard cased unit with a secure wide Velcro strap.

*Beam Pattern: * The Double Stryk uses an excellent combination of flood and spot beams. I think this would be the perfect pattern for someone using the Double Stryk as their only light source. My only nitpick on the beam pattern is that there is a bit of a shadowing around the perimeter of the beam. It isn't a big deal at all, but it isn't as smooth a beam as my Diablo. The color temperature of the Double Stryk is excellent, my favorite of all my lights. In comparison, it is slightly warmer than my Diablo which has a great color in its own right. Prior to the receiving the Double Stryk, the Diablo was my favorite color temp. In comparison, the Strada HID is far cooler (appears slightly blue) than either the Diablo or the Double Stryk. At the other end of the spectrum lie my halogen lights which are very warm (too yellow in my opinion).

*Price: *I would gladly purchase the Double Stryk at full retail price; I absolutely believe it is a great deal. That being said, I traded in one of my old halogens and received the 20% off trade-in deal. At this cost, there is nothing else close in my opinion. In fact, I was planning on building my own light but I could not justify the effort with the 20% off trade-in discount.

*Battery Life: * My typical rides are pretty short at about 1:30 to 1:45 so the battery life is perfect for me. I have not yet run the battery completely dead using a combination of medium and high settings.

*Final Thoughts: *With the addition of the Double Stryk, I find myself gravitating towards the tougher sections of my trails that I would normally avoid when riding solo at night. I generally ride with the Double Stryk on Medium and my Exposure Diablo on my helmet on medium. Prior to purchasing the Double Stryk, I used the Diablo on high (without a bar light switched on). I tend to switch the light to high for particularly challenging technical sections or when riding unfamiliar portions of the trail. Finally, the local deer population is not happy that I added the Double Stryk to the bike.

Nutball


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Cold Double Stryr*

*Here's a few picks of the double strykr in a gallon jug of water.*




*We know its waterproof how about dropping the temp. We all can't live in Cali. *



*5.5 Hours later*




:thumbsup::thumbsup:

*around the 6 hour mark the green indicator started flashing.*


----------



## Mdrnizd (Aug 17, 2009)

So the Double Stryk comes with the nice handle bar mount? I just want to clarify since I will be ordering mine tomorrow.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Mdrnizd said:


> So the Double Stryk comes with the nice handle bar mount? I just want to clarify since I will be ordering mine tomorrow.


Yes


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Nutball, excellent review! I am glad you are enjoying your new Double Stryk!! Let us know if you ever need anything. 

Shannon


----------



## sashax (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, Shannon, I see you guys were doing a trade-in program for our old crappy lights last year (and I saw mention of it above). Still in effect for, say, the SL or the Double? What's the deal with it? Sounds like a great light!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

sashax said:


> Hi, Shannon, I see you guys were doing a trade-in program for our old crappy lights last year (and I saw mention of it above). Still in effect for, say, the SL or the Double? What's the deal with it? Sounds like a great light!


Hi Sashax,

We are doing our Trade-In Deal, at the moment you get a $100 credit towards a 2012 Baja Designs Double Stryk, Strykr SL, or Strykr II light system. The trade-in system doesn't have to be anything fancy or even functional.

The way it works is that you email me at [email protected] and then I will send you the Trade-In form. At that point you just decide which system you'd like, fill out the form and email it back in. Then I ship your new light and once the one arrives you send me your old one so that I can add it to the evil robot I am building to take over the world.

Generally if we get your order by 2:00pm we are able to ship your new light the same day.

Let me know what questions you may have.

Shannon:arf:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw that some people were asking about a higher capacity battery. Isn't the real problem that the Baja lights use a 14.8V pack so making a bigger battery means 8 cells, not just 6 or something?


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

gticlay said:


> I saw that some people were asking about a higher capacity battery. Isn't the real problem that the Baja lights use a 14.8V pack so making a bigger battery means 8 cells, not just 6 or something?


You, Clay, are correct. It would require the pack to be a big ol' chunka 8 cell. That being said, we are looking into it as we speak. How expensive it'll be, I don't know. It would definitely be something we'd offer as accessory rather than raise the price on the Double Stryk.

What would you like to see? What do you think we should for 2013? :idea:


----------



## sashax (Aug 5, 2005)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> We are doing our Trade-In Deal, at the moment you get a $100 credit towards a 2012 Baja Designs Double Stryk, Strykr SL, or Strykr II light system. The trade-in system doesn't have to be anything fancy or even functional.
> 
> Shannon:arf:


Thanks Shannon, that puts your lights into consideration for sure. Now to see whether I can swing lights at all.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> You, Clay, are correct. It would require the pack to be a big ol' chunka 8 cell. That being said, we are looking into it as we speak. How expensive it'll be, I don't know. It would definitely be something we'd offer as accessory rather than raise the price on the Double Stryk.
> 
> What would you like to see? What do you think we should for 2013? :idea:


The Double Stryk should have another brightness level. One that gives a good solid 2.5 hours run time will still be extremely bright but allow people to "know" they'll make their ride. 1.5 hours is plenty for me, but it would, imo, solve the need for a bigger battery because people could run in the 2.5 hour mode for general riding, an bump it up for the DH trails.

A smaller pack made of those 1/2 18650 cells. I think they are called CR123A or something like that. It should have the voltage you need, and the size of a double 18650 pack. That would be nice for the 'lil Strykr for helmet or bar use (I don't like putting the battery on my frame and it won't fit there due to the cables anyway).

It would also be nice if you made a super micro triple helmet light - have you looked at the ones people made with the Quazzle L332 XPE and XPG lightboards? Something like that would be a nice complement to the Bazooka's you make for the bars.

Edit to add: For the triple, it MUST have a screw on front so that the user can put any of the various triple lenses in to experiment with. Carlco sells all kinds of them and they are only about $1.50 each! That would be very cool.

https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-...-p7-led-1100-lumens-guaranteed-589647-15.html


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

gticlay:

Good ideas and I think you hit it on the head that the Double Strykr could use another mid setting to help with battery management. Seems like rechargeable CR123s have issues though. Many 18650 torches recommend NOT to use 2 CR123 batteries in place of 18650s, but I'm not sure why. I've never seen a CR123 battery pack either, have you?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

betweenrides said:


> gticlay:
> 
> Good ideas and I think you hit it on the head that the Double Strykr could use another mid setting to help with battery management. Seems like rechargeable CR123s have issues though. Many 18650 torches recommend NOT to use 2 CR123 batteries in place of 18650s, but I'm not sure why. I've never seen a CR123 battery pack either, have you?


That's because it doubles the voltage in a flashlight that is only designed for 1 cell and will burn it out. Many of the flashlights only burn half as bright as they are supposed to unless you use the 123's in them. In this case, you would be doing it precisely because of that. It's not because of any problem with the 123 that I've heard about.

Another option would be to make the future product run on 2 cell voltage instead of 4 (7.4V) like most of the other lights do.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

sashax said:


> Thanks Shannon, that puts your lights into consideration for sure. Now to see whether I can swing lights at all.


No worries Sashax, just let me know whenever you are ready to rock.:cornut: (sorry, I just wanted to work in one of the little smiley guys)


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

hernan1304 said:


> Shannon, thanks for the responses! With the mount, it would be nice to have the ability to lock the light in place (side to side) if desired - no complaints on having the adjustability if needed.
> 
> As for brightness settings, is it possible to modify my light to have a medium-high mode? I would really like to have that option!


Hey Hernan1304, you still out there??? Done any night riding this summer?

Shannon


----------

